# Import Intellegence



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

those of you who have installed their gauges...how was the install? was any rewiring needed? i havent been able to contact them.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I have their gauges and it was simple
I tapped into a switched wire that is hot when the lights turn on
just get your mult meter out and test some wires to find a switched wire.
key thing to remember...do not remove the needles...these will fit on without removing them.


----------



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

mine was a bitch. broke 2 needles. and i eventually broke all the wires to light up my needles.


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

the gauges or the LED intelliglow needles?


----------



## BudRacing8 (Sep 17, 2003)

I've done the overlay white face gauges, is that what your talking about?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

the overlays(stickers) are very easy to do.....the hardest part is aligning them so that there are no uneveness around the numbers. the intelliglow kit i've heard was hard to install.


----------



## Mod_That_Sentra (Oct 23, 2004)

ok, I just bought the stick on white guage faces and I want ot get something straight. I dont have to take off the needles, right? And I also bought the HVAC control white faces. I'm not sure how to take the control knobs off though, how would I go about putting these on. these are stick ons also.


Thanks
- Aaron


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

you dont have to take the needles off, however putting them on is a bit tricky as you'll need to carefully put the needles through the holes. don't rush and take it easy. has anybody else have trouble with the needles rubbing against the overlays? i removed mine because my fuel and tach didn't move at all.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

with the Import intelligence faces, you DO have to take the needles off. That's how it works, you have to take the faces off the car so you can work on it.

They come with good instructions, but here are some suggestions I have for you on the installation of the vinyl overlays:

The overlays are literally vinyl stickers that stick to the stock faces. Take the faces off the car by using their instructions and bring all the faces and overlays to a table where you can work. I have one correction to make here...They suggest using some 'fluid' for the vinyl. What this does is allow you to slide the vinyl around on the face without it becoming sticky. Here's what I suggest:

Get a spray bottle and fill it with a mildly soapy water. Evenly spray the water over the stock face until it's evenly wet. Peel off the bottom paper to expose the sticky side of the vinyl (do not remove the clear upper piece). Place the vinyl on the wet face, sticky side to water, and because of the soapy water, you can slide the face around until it lines up. With the edge of a credit card, squegee out the excess water from under the vinyl. MAKE SURE THERE ARE NO BUBBLES IN THE VINYL. Set the face to dry in a dry, warm area (I set mine outside to dry) for about an hour. Once all the water has evaporated off, remove the clear protective layer and re-install.


----------



## Mod_That_Sentra (Oct 23, 2004)

good tips Ninety-Nine. thanks alot and I'll probally be attempting to put them on next week.

- Aaron


----------

